# My poor grapefruit Tree



## DavidPotts (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had this Grapefruit tree since I moved in 10 years ago. It always has been strong and good. Last year the Lemon tree (nearby) died suddenly. This year the Grapefruit tree is doing the same thing. Please help, I don't want to lose another beautiful tree.


----------



## elmnut (Mar 14, 2009)

It looks like it could use some water.


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 15, 2009)

Noticed a couple of things: Basal trunk area has what looks like frost damage(?) maybe 2 or 3 years old by the amount of compartmentalization that has occured. Any real cold spells lately? Due to location it could also be mower injury. Any bad drivers around that tree? I also noticed a few stump cuts (improper pruning) these stumps do not heal and can be vectors for entry of vascular disease. The one the draws my attention is on the lower left, it has what appears to be a darkening in the heart wood, this could be normal for a grapefruit, OR it could be the beginnings of heart rot. The speed at which the leaves are falling indicates vascular restriction. As the first post said it could be drought stress. I would start by pruning off those improper cuts- to the branch collar only (google proper pruning technique) then water tree as specified (for a grapefruit). I would create a mulch ring around the tree (maybe 2 feet out- for keeping any bad drivers away and regulating soil moisture) Then I would call out a certified Arborist and have him inspect the tree for insect/disease/ or other problems, an on-site consultation is the best way to go.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 15, 2009)

Have a look for scale first and spider mites second. Also, it looks like you pruned the lower area recently. Citrus tend to like shade around their bases so you could well have sun scald. Lower trunk looks very much like this could be the problem. Symptoms somewhat like damage from late frost, but your location says sunscald. The loss of leaves from the top says you might have pest attack as well due to the stresses of the scald. If you had a thousand citrus in rows you could open up the bases as they would shade each other. Individual trees are best left alone. Scale can easily be removed with safer's insecticidal soap once a week for at least a month. Miticide will be needed if you have mites(check for little red dots moving around on the leaf undersides- probably need a magnifying glass to see them).The scald will be a lot more difficult. Try shading or underplanting. As for your lemon, see if you can either get a cutting of ,or buy, a meyers. They are pretty hardy and are extremely aromatic. 

Final possibility is root fungus. Hope its not, but last year all citrus plant shipments to here from Oregon and California had to be inspected before they could come in. Same held for a wide number of other species including rhodos and magnolias. Pull back your mulch and have a look. Wish I had a picture to put up for you but the fungus never made it up here. Try googling it.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe it needs another hatracking?? (sorry I couldn't resist).


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 16, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe it needs another hatracking?? (sorry I couldn't resist).


----------



## DavidPotts (Mar 17, 2009)

The pruning was done many years ago actually, when we first moved in because it was in such poor shape. The same thing with the damage to the trunk, that was about 10 years ago from the previous owners.  Last year this tree looked awesome.

Thinking about it now, someone said that the roots may have a problem. When I lost the lemon tree to the left by two trees, I do recall the roots being in poor shape.

I'm thinking that the fundamental problem may be the drainage of the yard. Whoever laid out the drainage system for the yard (three owners ago) they ran the drain pipes right under these trees! Yeah, thanks a lot. I had a major problem with drainage from the day I moved in. I'm wondering if there a ton of stagnant water in these pipes causing the trees to get diseased.

I don't know what else could be causing it. But I do know we have had a horrible time with Aphids, and other types of bugs. I have been spraying like crazy but no matter what I do they keep coming back.



Poor tree. Last year it was BEAUTIFUL!! That kinda makes me think that there is more then one thing going on here. I'm wondering if the neighbors drainage is as bad as mine, we got new neighbors last year and now maybe something bad is getting into the system?


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 17, 2009)

DavidPotts said:


> I don't know what else could be causing it. But I do know we have had a horrible time with Aphids, and other types of bugs. I have been spraying like crazy but no matter what I do they keep coming back.



You may be right. most often insects are drawn to weak plants, thjis may be a case of root decline as a result of saturated soil.


----------



## CaveSaw (Apr 7, 2009)

*Scale*



arbadacarba said:


> Scale can easily be removed with safer's insecticidal soap once a week for at least a month.



Will tea tree oil work for this?


----------



## hokiewheeler (Apr 7, 2009)

You stated that the yard drainage was ran under these trees. What kind of digging was done and how close to the tree? Was equipment used? You could be seeing decline caused by root damage during the installation of the drainage system (i'm assuming tile). If there is water sitting in the pipes, you would likely see it at the surface too - it would stay wet there, tending to dry up slowly after rain.


----------

